# Connecticut area



## EstebanRay (Jan 4, 2007)

Hey, my girlfriend and I have just moved to Connecticut some time ago and are looking for a d20 group  to play with. We would consider starting our own if need be. Email at mechagigan76 at aol dot com if you wanna meet up and form a group.... or at least if you know where I can find a group. Thanks.


----------



## Seonaid (Jan 4, 2007)

Where are you located?


----------



## Varianor Abroad (Jan 5, 2007)

There's another thread on this forum about gaming in central CT by the way. Welcome!


----------



## Ghendar (Jan 5, 2007)

Here's the thread.
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=179344

I'm trying to get something set up in Manchester CT at a game store. Probably a Friday or Saturday game but nothing is set in stone as yet.


----------

